# Sigma 120mm-300mm f/2.8



## gmrza (Jun 4, 2011)

News that's a couple of days old already:
http://www.dpreview.com/news/1106/11060105sigma120-300.asp

What is interesting is that this is the first time I am aware of Sigma launching a lens with some sort of "splash-proof design" (sic). I would be interested to see if they update lenses like their 70-200mm f/2.8 to include weather sealing, and whether that puts any price pressure on Canon.... Competition is always a good thing. To date, the lack of weather sealing has been one of the key factors turning many people away from the Sigma 70-200mm. (Of course, there is still the discussion about whether Canon might introduce a change to the EF lens interconnect that breaks third party lenses on a yet-to-be-released body.)


----------



## Flake (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/629-sigma120300f28oseos

Weather sealing on the Canon may be one reason people buy it, but the sheer performance of the lens, especially on FF at the borders & corners will ensure that it keeps its high price. Most photographers regard this focal length as one of the 'trinity' of must have lenses. Demand is high from all sectors of the industry it's unlikely that Canon will need to drop its asking price one bit.


----------



## adamdoesmovies (Jun 4, 2011)

gmrza said:


> News that's a couple of days old already:
> http://www.dpreview.com/news/1106/11060105sigma120-300.asp
> 
> What is interesting is that this is the first time I am aware of Sigma launching a lens with some sort of "splash-proof design" (sic). I would be interested to see if they update lenses like their 70-200mm f/2.8 to include weather sealing, and whether that puts any price pressure on Canon.... Competition is always a good thing. To date, the lack of weather sealing has been one of the key factors turning many people away from the Sigma 70-200mm. (Of course, there is still the discussion about whether Canon might introduce a change to the EF lens interconnect that breaks third party lenses on a yet-to-be-released body.)



Make all the lenses incompatible? That's a good way to piss off and alienate at least a third to half of your user base.


----------

